# Has anyone shot the Berreta APX A1 and Glock 42?



## Jackfish2021 (10 mo ago)

I am in the market for a .380 to rotate my EDC firearms and was very intrigued by the sotch review of the APX A1.

Also interested in the Glock 42 and plan to shoot them both at our local range.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the original Beretta APX Carry, and the G42, but my APX Carry is in 9x19mm, not .380 Auto. Is Beretta making the APX A1 in a .380 caliber now?


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Never shot the .380 version (didn’t even know it existed), but did have the APX in 9mm for a while. It’s a nice pistol. I actually sold it after owning for several months but wish I still had it.


----------

